# Torn Bicep Tendon



## KTM250SXS (Feb 10, 2016)

Has anyone torn their Bicep Tendon? I've done mine midweek. I've been told that I've minimal nerve damage (only my thumb lacks feeling) and the membrane sleeve is still intact. But I have to wait on an MRI scan this coming Monday to confirm the extent of damage to the tendon itself pre surgery. I've no desire to be off of the bike through the entire summer and would be interested in hearing of what length of recovery period I should expect?


----------



## KTM250SXS (Feb 10, 2016)

I should maybe add that it was the Distal (elbow) end!


----------



## mcozzy29 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep I tore mine on the preacher bench at the gym about 4 few years back. I'm pretty sure you wont be riding again this year. I stupidly did, just riding to the shops & the slightest knock felt like I had undone the surgeons work. Actually even shutting the door one day felt like I had ripped it again.
Once it was sewn back to the bone I recall quite a bit of physio to get movement back.Even now the arm is fine for day to day use, but its 50% weaker than the left arm at the gym.


----------



## KTM250SXS (Feb 10, 2016)

Great! I suspected that, that might be the case. I guess I was just hoping that someone would tell me I was wrong.


----------



## mark_b (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi 

i saw your post I encountered the same injury this July during the fins, stage of the singletrack 6 when another rider for purposes of this post will call him twat ran into me. I got ultra scan and MRI when I returned to Ireland and told me it was severed however given the duration from the incident the options available were a tendon graft from leg or wrist with the potential risks being either dropped wrist or unable to gain full arm. Extension. I got a second opinion and was advised against surgery for the same reasons.

I have been getting physio and attending my usual circuit training classes twice a week. I am back on the road bike , racing cx without issue

Will return to endurance events next year 

You will be fine


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

had a complete rupture of my left biceps tendon at the distal end back on May 11. For various reasons had to wait about 4 weeks until surgery (Doc said I could forgo surgery but I would have about 60% function) Surgery was on 6/14 and I was in a hard cast for 2 weeks then arm brace. I am able to take the arm brace off to do light stretching exercises to increase mobility. I'm pretty much off the arm brace completely at this point and have almost full mobility with a little stiffness and virtually no pain. Scheduled to start PT (strength training , I guess) beginning of August. Did my first ride since surgery 2 days ago (pretty flat MUP) and felt pretty good. Going to hold off on single track until my Ortho and PT guy says I can go. All in all I'm pretty satisfied with the surgery and recovery so far.


----------

